# Mega G's on ebay!!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Just spotted the new Mega G's on the bay.The guy just posted them 4 hours ago.He also has all the new "Clear" SRT vintage cars.I used the "BIN" option to score one.I'll wait for the others after Christmas.:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

How about a link, mate!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Just do a search on "mega g" and you'll find them. The only ones I saw were listed for $30.99 Buy It Now with $6.50 for shipping. If you order all 4 from Scale Auto they will sell them for $25 each with free shipping.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Does ScaleAuto yet have an e-commerce capability, you know with a shopping cart, place to enter your shipping info, CC number, etc? That was always a major sticking point in the past even though their prices are darn good.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

They do have an ebay shop, but at the moment they are using it to clear 2007 stuff out.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-MEGA-G-HO-CHAMP-CAR-SLOT-CAR-DOORNBOS-DP01-9069_W0QQitemZ380088647916QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item380088647916&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*???*

Anyone hear if Greg Braun has shipped yet???


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I ordered two of the four last night. I too will wait to after the 1st of the year to order some more.

Dave


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Does ScaleAuto yet have an e-commerce capability, you know with a shopping cart, place to enter your shipping info, CC number, etc? That was always a major sticking point in the past even though their prices are darn good.


No, they really don't.... but to save $30-40 on all four cars, it's worth the effort to send them an email and tell them what you want. They're usually pretty quick.

I just talked with them over there and they have a huge board of it so they're ready to ship....


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

AFXRICK said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-MEGA-G-HO-CHAMP-CAR-SLOT-CAR-DOORNBOS-DP01-9069_W0QQitemZ380088647916QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item380088647916&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


This who i bought mine from.I got the green one & the white one .I cant wait!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I should be able to get them tomorrow -- the LHS got them today but there is a frikkin blizzard going on again right now so my slot car dollars are staying home.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

it looks great, I wish it had a loose picture.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Yep Doba, it looks like we're following up last year's steady line-up of snow storms with more of the same. The last two days we've had freezing rain followed by snow just to make darn sure no one's getting anywhere fast. But as long as the power doesn't go out, there will be racing!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

TK Solver said:


> Yep Doba, it looks like we're following up last year's steady line-up of snow storms with more of the same . . .


Yep, and last year sucked hard.

Seriously getting too old to deal with this. Four snow storms in the first nine days of December - just rediculous.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Time to move to Texas! The new slot car hub of America!


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

We are expecting the Mega-G cars to arrive this Thursday.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

*Mega G's in Eden, NC*

We will have ours by Wed. of next week. 1/2 of the incoming stock is sold already.

Monaco Grand Prix 
201 E. Meadow Road
Suite 139
Eden, NC 27288


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Yep, and last year sucked hard.
> 
> Seriously getting too old to deal with this. Four snow storms in the first nine days of December - just rediculous.


I wish we would get more snow.I'm about 40 miles SW of Chicago and we hardly ever get any snow.Theres about 1" of snow on the ground now but i want MORE!!! I remember when i was young we always had a good amount of snow for the winter.Must be the global warming thing!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They do look great. Lot of detail and nice markings. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I wish we would get more snow.


Move to the other side of the Great Lakes.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

I just opened a box containing two new Mega G's.All i can say is WOW.These cars are nicely done.Now its off to the basement to do some laps!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Almost too nice to run? Can't wait for mine to show up. Honey, look what Santa sent me....... rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

RiderZ said:


> I wish we would get more snow.I'm about 40 miles SW of Chicago and we hardly ever get any snow.Theres about 1" of snow on the ground now but i want MORE!!! I remember when i was young we always had a good amount of snow for the winter.Must be the global warming thing!


you in the Lasalle/Peru area????


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> you in the Lasalle/Peru area????


I'm NE of there about 20 miles in the small town of Sheridan.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Anyone know of anyone that has the TOMY SRT GTs yet? Figure I'll get a new Daytona plus the GTs.:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I bought all four and the 2 GT's... so far, I got 2 of the 4 Mega's... and they're really sweet. No doubt about it, these cars are a winner. I'm not a serious racer, so I'm not commenting on performance. All I know is they're plenty fast enough for me... and I'm floored by the new chassis design, and I really like the new hubs and tires.

I really hope they sell individual chassis soon. So many possibilites for customs!
I can't wait to see the new cars all you creative slot heads come up with.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Anyone know of anyone that has the TOMY SRT GTs yet? Figure I'll get a new Daytona plus the GTs.:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


www.towerhobbies.com has 'em as of today. Mine shipped yesterday.

Check the front page for discount codes to use at checkout.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

These good people have the Mega-G and new SRTs in stock.

http://www.brshobbies.com/catalog.php/BRSHobbies/ct10345

http://www.budshocars.com/

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/

http://www.scaleauto.com/

Pick from your favorite dealer. If you haven't bought from any of these companies, know that they are certified as Hutt friendly.

:drunk::hat::dude::freak:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Here a Mega-G, there a Mega-G, everywhere a Mega-G*

I just noticed that another usual suspect has gotten in the new Mega-G and new SRT models:

http://www.hoslotcars.com/cgi-bin/page/browse?back=0&what=1&c0=Manufacturer:Tomy+&c1=*

So, you're in luck if your prefer your slot cars pickled.

Hutts are addicted to the internet.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mega-Availability*

The awe inspiring Mega-G and new SRTs have made their grand appearance at yet another center of slot car goodness.

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

Racemasters continues to carry the fight to those who would consign HO Slot Cars to the ranks of mere toys. Enlist Today!


----------



## BadDriver (Oct 26, 2008)

fastlap said:


> Anyone hear if Greg Braun has shipped yet???


Anyone know if Greg Braun is shipping anything? I've ordered $250 worth of merchandise from his Web site since Nov.24th and haven't received anything--not even email confirmation that the orders have shipped.

All the PayPal confirmations came through, though, so I know he got my money. WHERE'S MY STUFF?

~BadDriver


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have no idea what Greg Brauns Ebay handle is, can someone tell me please?


----------

